# Face Line



## pkallasidis (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello

As you can see from the posted picture, you can distinguish a line starting from the nose and ending at the forehead. Is that a problem on Breed standard, if I'm showing the dog can the judge disqualify me for that?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like a zipper nose to me and from what some of the handlers and breeders have stated before I don't believe it's a disqualifying characteristic. (btw, I LOVE zipper noses)


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

There has been a lot of talk on this board about zipper noses lately. In one of the other threads, one of the breeder's said it is not a disqualification.


----------



## pkallasidis (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!! I will search for zipper nose then. I love my dog as it is though :


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It is not a disqualification. Most people who show do not care for them, as they often detract from a dogs expression and can make him look "course". That said, I just kept a beautiful puppy from a litter I bred in spite of the fact that he has a "zipper". I swore I never would, but he is so nice in every other respect I'd be crazy not to. So, we'll see how he fares in the rings.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love the zipper noses. I think it makes them look extra special.


----------

